# Walther PPS



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Anybody have one? Shot one? What do you think about them? I prefer the .40, but would be interested in info on either.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I hear they have an excellent trigger. They manage to get away with this by fulling cocking the striker rather than half cocking it like a Glock.

A friend of mine is bringing his to ERML tomorrow so I can shoot it; I will give a report later.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Can't speak to the PPS -- but the PPQ has a better trigger than the GLOCK...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Can't wait for your report. Thanks.


----------



## Priorities (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a PPS in 9mm. The narrow frame makes it comfortable to carry IWB. Good trigger, not up to par with the 1911, better than my pocket 380. My only gripe is that magazines are way too expensive for the PPS.


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

Priorities said:


> I have a PPS in 9mm. The narrow frame makes it comfortable to carry IWB. Good trigger, not up to par with the 1911, better than my pocket 380. My only gripe is that magazines are way too expensive for the PPS.


Yep 50 bucks a pop ain't cheap, but it is the most comfortable iwb carry gun I've tried. The combo of accuracy, power, & comfort is hard to beat. It's shoots like a much bigger gun than what it is.


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

I had one and loved it. It was the .40 cal PPS. Very slim, shot very smooth, accurate. It got close to bow season and I needed a new bow really bad and let my nefwew talk me into a trade. He was going to sell it until he shot it. Needless to say, he never sold it and I have ordered another one this week. You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

scubapro said:


> Can't speak to the PPS -- but the PPQ has a better trigger than the GLOCK...


I got to shoot the PPQ today and the trigger is lighter in the takeup and break. Also the reset is pretty short.

I've had limited experience with the PPS, it definitely fills the void of a single stack 9mm that Glock won't make. A friend of mine has one and its a fine quality handgun. He hasn't had any problems with it.


----------

